# looking for books :the incarnation and redemption



## Mayflower (Jul 31, 2007)

Iam looking for books :the incarnation and redemption of Christ ? Any recommendations ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2007)

St. Athanasius, On the Incarnation of the Word.
St. Anselm, Cur Deus Homo--Why the God-man?


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 31, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> St. Athanasius, On the Incarnation of the Word.
> St. Anselm, Cur Deus Homo--Why the God-man?



Thanks, but are there also modern theological works/ books ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Thanks, but are there also modern theological works/ books ?



Yes, but these works are cheap, short, and very timely. I will see if I can find some other resources.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 31, 2007)

Check out Clark's The Incarnation:http://www.trinitylectures.org/index.php?cPath=21&sort=2a&page=3

Jim


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2007)

This book by Donald Macleod deals with it, althuogh the whole book does not.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Check out Clark's The Incarnation:http://www.trinitylectures.org/index.php?cPath=21&sort=2a&page=3
> 
> Jim



Except for this part.



> "Therefore, since God is Truth, we shall define person…as a composite of truths…theologians will complain that this reduces the Trinity to one person…This objection is based on a blindness toward certain definite Scriptural information…I am referring to the complex of truths that form the Three Persons. Though they are equally omniscient, they do not all know the same truths. Neither the complex of truths we call the Father nor those we call the Spirit, has the proposition, “I was incarnated.” …The Father cannot say, “I walked from Jerusalem to Jericho."



G. Clark, The Incarnation (The Trinity Foundation 1988), 54-55."

Steve Hays points out about that quote:

"Notice how, according to this framework, the individuating principle which differentiates one person of the Godhead from another consists in existential propositions concerning the economic Trinity. And that conduces straight to modalism. On such a view, the Trinitarian relations are contingent rather than necessary."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2007)

Joel Beeke has a chapter full of book recommendations for further study of the Incarnation in _A Readers' Guide to Reformed Literature_, including Athanasius, Calvin, (Charles) Hodge, Warfield, Berkhof, Murray, Gifford & Andrews, Sadler, Oosterzee, Machen and others.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 31, 2007)

J. Gresham Machen's "The Virgin Birth" is considered one of his major literary contributions to orthodox scholarship.

Leon Morris wrote extensively on redemption, including his valuable "The Apostolic Preaching of the Cross". Both these authors are considered 20th century contributors.

Also, John Murray's "Redemption Accomplished and Applied".

George Smeaton (19th c.) wrote two works, "Christ's Doctrine of the Atonement" and "The Apostles' Doctrine of the Atonement."


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 1, 2007)

Did anyone read :

Millard J. Erickson - The Word Became Flesh (A Contemporary Incarnational Christology)
Amazon.com: The Word Became Flesh: A Contemporary Incarnational Christology: Books: Millard J. Erickson


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Did anyone read :
> 
> Millard J. Erickson - The Word Became Flesh (A Contemporary Incarnational Christology)
> http://www.amazon.com/Word-Became-F...571043?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1185972004&sr=1-13



I have not read it but Beeke says it is one of the best recent works on this subject. He quotes J.I. Packer:



> Erickson shows convincingly that an incarnational Christology of classic Chalcedonian type remains possible and natural today, and fits the biblical data better than any other.


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 1, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Thanks, but are there also modern theological works/ books ?



I have a manuscript on the incarnation and two natures of Christ (_God With Us: Knowing the Mystery of Who Jesus Is_) at a publisher right now, of which Dr. Michael Horton commented for the back cover:

_*"Why the God-Man?" Athanasius' question frames the entire complex of Christian faith, piety, worship, and practice. With devotional warmth and doctrinal clarity, Pastor Hyde makes an excellent tour guide through the treasures that lie at the heart of history--indeed, at the heart of God himself. Whatever the stage in the Christian pilgrimage, God With Us will lead readers from meditation to doxology.
*_
—Michael Horton, J. Gresham Machen Professor of Systematic Theology and Apologetics, Westminster Seminary California

If, and when, it becomes available, I will let the PB know.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 1, 2007)

I have found 'Christus Victor' most challenging. But read with caution - click here and here and here!


----------

